

“Hot news” detection using Wikipedia - vivianLTP
http://hameddaily.blogspot.com/2015/06/hot-news-detection-using-wikipedia_29.html

======
spYa
Cool. Thx, especially for the link to the data dump. Nice stuff!

------
tomweingarten
This is one of those brilliantly useful yet simple hacks that seems inevitable
in retrospect, great job!

------
banku_brougham
This looks like fun, thanks!

